# Mini donkey and coyotes?



## wendy4mini (Oct 18, 2005)

I have been wanting a miniature donkey for quite a while. How are miniature donkeys at protection against coyotes? I found one that I really like but she is 36 inches tall. So is that too small to help protect my miniature horses from coyotes?


----------



## jdomep (Oct 18, 2005)

This is an exerpt from Donkey Talk Mag.

http://www.qis.net/~minidonk/guard.htm


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 18, 2005)

I have mini donkeys in with my horses and mine are good at protcting my horses, by there braying and just making so darn much racket..they in turn let me know ..something is not right or dont belong around THERE pastures! BUT, I would definitely not let donkeys be the only means of protecting my horses, we do have coyotes, bears, deer and wolves around us. I also use welded wire panels and ranch fencing 4' high, my gates all have extra boards on the bottoms to help keep anything (dogs etc) out too. We can never make our pastures 100% safe with wildlife. At night all my horses are right up behind our house and are in a smaller contained area with a huge run-in and also cameras, and also is right next to the barn. I would NEVER feel safe having my horses pastured in a wooded area which contains wildlife, or left way out of site. Corinne


----------



## tazz001 (Nov 9, 2005)

My older jennets do a wonderful job of pretecting the youngers moms and babies.

A few years ago our neighbors got a chow mix and we had a very very new lil jack...he was only a day old and his mom was a 1st timer...

Anyway..dog got loose and came over to harass the donks. The older girls hered up the younger one and her new baby to protect them from the dog (dog was carrying one terribly) The more limber of the older girls got the dog to chase her around the yard. Luckily my other half was home and is very very handy with a gun. He was trying to get a shot on the dog and ol Sparkle led that dog back by the other half so he could get a clear shot...Donkey 1 Dog 0.

Another time the girls had a small fox get into their pasture and again a newer baby...the older gilrs stomped the fox to death. It took us a week to get the fox carcass away from them...Donkey 1 fox 0

Donkeys can make great guard animals but a more mature older donkey seems to be the most protective. They are old enough to spot a serious threat and not someone pet just wandering loose.


----------

